
Ask HN: Most excited during a work crisis? - johnrob
Over the past 10 years or so, it seems like my most enjoyable times are work are during some sort of crisis (e.g. critical bug in production, or an absurd deadline).  Suddenly, the next steps are crystal clear and you stop wondering if there&#x27;s something more valuable you could be working on.<p>Of course, given a choice, I&#x27;d never wish such things upon my company.  Nonetheless, does anyone else share this odd guilty pleasure?  Does this say something about my personality?
======
taw8989
"The human body produces its own heroin. In fact, when the fight-or-flight
instinct is activated in the hypothalamus, your body releases endorphins,
dopamine and norepinephrine. That is heroin, cocaine and amphetamine, all at
once... There is a reason to believe that a person can get addicted to this
type of high." Fahim Ahmadzai - Whiskey Tango Foxtrot
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3553442/quotes?item=qt2958783](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3553442/quotes?item=qt2958783)

------
simonpure
I personally wouldn't call this a guilty pleasure but a personal preference.

Some people thrive under pressure and are able to produce their best results.
It sounds like you're enjoying such situations so I encourage you to find a
role at your current employer or elsewhere that values it - maybe a DevOps
role where you are responsible for running a mission critical service might be
a good fit.

------
cauterized
Software engineering isn't supposed to be _exciting_. As you've observed, it's
adrenaline-inducing only when something goes wrong.

That said, if you also don't think it's _interesting_ or _challenging_ without
that adrenaline rush, you might want to spend some time thinking about what
you do find interesting and challenging and consider switching jobs,
specialties, or careers. Your post suggests to me that you feel insufficiently
challenged.

------
PaulHoule
A crisis can clear away interpersonal bullshit and have a permanent effect of
improving teamwork. This is a principle of military training and the basis of
the "team building" industry which is about subjecting a group to a simulated
crisis.

